# $750 for a new 2011 Z85



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

So...I was in the LBS today to see the new 2013 Felt lineup. I have a well worn Allez
I was looking for a new Felt Z85. I ran across a NEW 2011 that they still had in stock...just my size (51cm). The owner offered it up for $750.

Is there any significant difference between the 2011 compared to the '12 & '13. That would justify passing up this deal?

Thx


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

The '13 has a totally new frame, if that influences you. But it's not like that suddenly makes the old one a terrible bike. Components look more or less the same, and considering it's in your size, I'd say that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

That a great deal, just buy it. Every year there will be new tech and make you wish you had a new bike. Save some money and get a great bike today.


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

You won't regret it. It's a great bike I have several thousand miles on mine, I've done several century rides, 3 duathalons and still love mine. It's never let me down.


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Just to wrap up the story...
I did pick up the bike and got one hell of a deal on it. With the money saved I went ahead and upgraded/added a few things.
1. Dropped the FSA Vero cranks added Shimano 105 cranks w/ Ultegra BB.
2. Replaced the Tektro brake calipers with matching Shimano 105 Calipers and pads (I kept the red pad cartridges)
3. Added Shimano 105 pedals.
4. Installed Cateye wireless computer with cadence.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

That's a sweet looking ride. Now go get it dirty!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice, drop the red pad cartridges though. Both the pads and the cartridges suck. They flex quite a bit.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife has that very same bike (Felt Z85, '11). She loves hers. 

Congrats!


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Niiice. Great deal!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice. Is that a 2011 or 2012?

I can get a 2011 I think in red for 850 clear NOS. It's red not black and I think has the Microshift. Is that worth that money?


I suppose I could replace the Microshift with 5700 levers for $250 and resell for the microshift $100 if I really dont like them.

But for that total I could get a Podium Sport delivered to my house that has 5700 already and BB30, and I think better wheels/hubs?

The mind boggles. Alternately I could go to a LBS, drop an extra $400 and get LBS support...


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine is definitely a 2011 model, but a Z85

I think you may be referring to a 2011 F85 which was red in color and came with Micro Shift instead of the 105 shifters.

I put a link below, is that it ?

F85 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

You're right about that. The frame is different, head tube 25mm or so shorter. I'll have to consider if I'd be OK with that. I do really love the colours though!

Still wonder if that's a good price, though I probably wouldn't get this.


----------

